# sr20de MAF part#



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi All,
Can anybody tell me what is the MASS AIR FLOW parts no. for the SR20DE? Also i need to see a picture of that .

thanks,
Ogip


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

*Need VIN #*

We need your VIN number to give you the correct part number.

part no. 22680-53j01 is the # for model between 11/94 to 12/99 sentra's with 2.0

Best of Luck,
The Ray Brandt Nissan Answer Guys
----------------------------------
Website:
Ray Brandt Nissan

OEM Nissan parts:
Best Nissan Parts


----------

